# Wolf Wood Burning



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, hope all is well with you. 

Here is a 5x7 wood burning I completed today. Just wanted to share. I have my last show for the year coming up on Nov. 20th and I need to make a few more pieces before then.

I've created many signs since my last post, if you want to see more of my work please visit my online store by clicking the link.

Hickory Creek Rustic Store and More at Bonanza - Art, Home & G...

Thank you for viewing and have a great day.

Karen


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I see Your work, and all I can say is wow! That's great! It must take a great deal of time to get everything so perfect! As usuall, It is great:


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Nicely done, Karen.


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks John and Ralph.


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 31, 2008)

I've never paid attention to this sort of woodworking before. Your piece is beautiful. I dont have the first clue as to what yall are actually doing. The color of the eyes is beautiful. Do you have a youtube video that you recommend to someone who would like to get a closer look at what yall do to see if it might be something they would like to try?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Karen, as always, your talent with this just blows me away. Very nice!!


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Michael, you can look online for some good sites that offer getting started tips on pyrography (wood burning). You can purchase inexpensive sets to start with. You can also download some patterns from several sites. Most people start out with a simple soldering iron set that has different screw in tips. Wall Mart carries a good one from Walnut Hollow, you can also get some wood planks there. Hope this helps. 

Thank you Brian for the kind words of encouragement.

Karen


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank You


----------



## Jean-Marc (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your work. I enjoyed it.


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks! The past few months have been very busy for me, and haven't done any artwork. Will get back to it soon.


----------



## Amalgam (Jul 10, 2011)

Karen I am new at this forum so it is now when I could see your work and let me tell you WOW!!!!! what a magnificent artist. even if the thread is old if I not say it I feel unfair. I hope I can see more of your work soon.


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you for the kind comment. I haven't been doing any wood burning for several months because I went back to school. Should start up again sometime in October or November. 

I will post some new work when I start up again.

Karen


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, beautiful work there Karen!


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Lee


----------

